# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 17 ) ‏



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 16 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 15 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 14 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 13 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 12 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 11 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 10 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 9 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 8 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 7 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 6 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )​


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*

 


هقابل أثنين من أصدقائى 

أحاول أن لا أصادقهم

​*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

لو يرجع بيا الزمن مكنتش هصدق اشخاص اتظاهروا بالصراحه والاخلاق وهما عكس ذلك تمام

تسلم ايدك يا ميكي


----------



## tasoni queena (14 سبتمبر 2010)

هغير كليتى

شكرا مايكل للسؤال ومنتظرين المزيد​


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2010)

سؤال عن السلبيات يا نمس بشكل تانى  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

بس بردو هقولك ..

هعمل كتير أوووووووووووووى أوووووووووووووووووووووى  :

1- كنت هقوى علاقتى بأختى اللى سافرت لأنها كانت علاقة مجاملات ، كلام سطحى ليس أكثر ..

2- كنت هتراجع عن أسلوبى العنيف فى التعامل مع زمايلى ، لأن دا زعل ناس كتير منى ، تقدر تقول أنى 

كنت بطلع عليهم ضغط سيطرة البيت عليا .. 

3- كنت هبطل مبالغة فى الأهتمام بنفسى لأنها قلبت فى الأخر بأنانية ((دلوقتى  تحت السيطرة )) .. 

4- كنت هقرب لربنا بينى و بين نفسى أكتر _ مش شرط الكنيسة _ دا اللى بحاول أعمله دلوقتى ..

5- كنت هبطل مقالب فى الناس سواء قرايبى أو أصحابى ، لأنها مكنتش مواقف سهلة ..

6- كنت هبطل أهرج بفلوس الدروس ، يوم ما البيت عرف أتشديت شدة سواد بسبب منظرهم أدام الناس اللى أنا مكنتش براعيه وقتها ..

7- كنت هبعد عن واحد صاحبى أووووووووووى أتأثر بكام حاجة من سلبياتى (( نشكر ربنا وقت ما رجعت 
 ربنا ساعدنى أرجعته معايا )) ..



8- كنت هفهم المفهوم الصح للرحلة أو الفسحة أو الخروجة بدل مفهوم التسيب و الأنفلات .. 

9- كنت هتراجع عن شغلانة سلبية جداً ظاهرها مـُغرى من حيث العائد المادى ووقتها بليل (( وقت ما بكون صاحى )) لكن طريقها مش حلو و ضد مسيحيتنا ، أنتهيت منها بمساعدة أهلى .. 

10- كنت هبطل سهر برا البيت ، كانوا بيقلقوا عليا جداً ، للأسف أنا مكنتش مقدر قلقهم .. 

مجملاً : للأسف مريت بفترة مراهقة سيئة جداً جداً بكل المقاييس ، نتاج عوامل أهمها الدلع (( عفواً أقصد التسيب )) لأنى مكنتش بقدر قيمة أى حاجة بأيدى ..

يا راجل فكرتنى بأيام _ يا رب ما ترجع تانى _

(( أنا كنت فيها أعمى و مش بفكر بعقلانية أبداً ، كنت كائن شهوانى )) ..

نشكر ربنا كل دا أنتهى قررت و نفذت ، إلا قربى لربنا تقييمى لنفسى أنى ببداية الطريق ..

أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## Nemo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

لورجع بيا الزمن مكنتش هابعد عن ربنا زى ماعملت فى فترة من حياتى
عشان كان اكيد كل حاجة هتمشى مظبوطة
ميرسى جدا جدا يا ميكى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لو يرجع بيا الزمن مكنتش هصدق اشخاص اتظاهروا بالصراحه والاخلاق وهما عكس ذلك تمام
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا ميكي




*ربنا يعوضك يا روزي

شكرا ع مرورك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هغير كليتى
> 
> شكرا مايكل للسؤال ومنتظرين المزيد​



*العيب مش في الكليه يا كوينا
العيب في انتي عرفه بقي :11azy:
شكرا ع مرورك
*​


----------



## التواقة للجنة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*كنت هادخل المنتدى هنا من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> سؤال عن السلبيات يا نمس بشكل تانى  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..
> 
> بس بردو هقولك ..
> 
> ...




*كلامك كتير عجبني 
والحمد لله انك عديت من المرحله دي
واتغيرت حياتك للاحسن غيرك كتير
كملوا ووقعوا اكتر في مشاكل كتيره
شكرا ع مرورك يا حبي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> لورجع بيا الزمن مكنتش هابعد عن ربنا زى ماعملت فى فترة من حياتى
> عشان كان اكيد كل حاجة هتمشى مظبوطة
> ميرسى جدا جدا يا ميكى




*ربنا يعوضك يا نيمووو

شكرا ع مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اكتر حاجه هعملها ،أبص لنفسى شويه
كان زمانى من اصحاب الاموال


----------



## besm alslib (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*سؤال يودي في داهيه ههههههههههههه*


*بس بشكل عام هعيش حياتي كلها من جديد بس بشكل مختلف *
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> اكتر حاجه هعملها ،أبص لنفسى شويه
> كان زمانى من اصحاب الاموال




*شكرا حبي ع مرورك

نورتني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *سؤال يودي في داهيه ههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *بس بشكل عام هعيش حياتي كلها من جديد بس بشكل مختلف *
> ​



*هههههههههههههه
شكرا ممتي ع مرورك الغالي
نورتيني*​


----------



## Bent Christ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*سوال حلو اوووووووووى
كنت هغير معاملتى مع ناس متستاهلش*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*مممم ...
نفسى أرجع بعمرى كتيييييير عشان
...................
هو كده بالظبط 
هههههههه
:t30:*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*نفسي ارجع بعمري عشان في ناس سيئيين جدا اتعرفت عليهم و لو رجع فيا الزمن ما كنت فكرت اتعرف عليهم 

مررررررسي مايكل ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

m a r e e n قال:


> *سوال حلو اوووووووووى
> كنت هغير معاملتى مع ناس متستاهلش*​




*شكرا مارين ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *مممم ...
> نفسى أرجع بعمرى كتيييييير عشان
> ...................
> هو كده بالظبط
> ...




*شكرا مرمر ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *نفسي ارجع بعمري عشان في ناس سيئيين جدا اتعرفت عليهم و لو رجع فيا الزمن ما كنت فكرت اتعرف عليهم
> 
> مررررررسي مايكل ​*





*لازم تجربي عشان تتعلمي يا روز
شكرا ليكي ع مرورك
وربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مكنتش هوافق انى اجى للدنيا اصلا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مكنتش هوافق انى اجى للدنيا اصلا​



*كنت لسه بقلك تفائلي
وسيبيها ع ربنا يا سندريلا
والاقيكي كتبالي الكلام ده
شكلي بدن في مالطه
ربنا رايدلك الخير دايما
بس الصبر وبلاش تشائم*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 سبتمبر 2010)

لو يرجع الزمن مكنتش هصادق ناس مبيستاهلوش 
مرسي للسؤال مايكل
منتظرين المزيد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا الملكه ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (15 سبتمبر 2010)

لو رجع بيا الزمن سنة واحدة بس ماكنتش هأذاكر ولا أتعب نفسى فى الإعدادية علشان انا تعبت كتير بس ما أخدتش حقى و لا المركز اللى أستحقه يمكن تكون حاجة مش مهمة لكتير بس انا بجد تعبت و إتظلمت لو كنت أعرف ماكنتش ذاكرت
ميرسى ع السؤال الجميل جدا


----------



## abokaf2020 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

لو رجع بيا الزمن معتقدش ان ممكن اغير حاجة 

بس لو رجع بيا الزمن مش هشترك في المنتدي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يعوضك بالاحسن
شكرا مسيحيه ع مرورك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*لو ينفع تقولي السبب قولي يا ماريان
شكرا ع مرورك 
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*حاجات كتيرة جدا*
*اهمها اقرب من ربنا اكتر من كده*
*ومش اصاحب ناس مش تستاهل *​


----------



## abokaf2020 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لو ينفع تقولي السبب قولي يا ماريان
> شكرا ع مرورك
> وربنا يباركك​*



عايز السبب بتاع اني مش هشترك في المنتدي 
عشان بجد ضيع مني وقت كتير سواء في مشاكل ملهاش لازمة 
وعشان حرقة الدم اللي كنت بكون فيها بسبب بعض الناس 
واهم حاجة بجد ان المنتدي مفدينيش غير اني اتعرفت علي شويه ناس 
لو قلت مميزات هتبقي اني بقالي اصحاب قليلين


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *حاجات كتيرة جدا*
> *اهمها اقرب من ربنا اكتر من كده*
> *ومش اصاحب ناس مش تستاهل *​




*شكرا روكا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> عايز السبب بتاع اني مش هشترك في المنتدي
> عشان بجد ضيع مني وقت كتير سواء في مشاكل ملهاش لازمة
> وعشان حرقة الدم اللي كنت بكون فيها بسبب بعض الناس
> واهم حاجة بجد ان المنتدي مفدينيش غير اني اتعرفت علي شويه ناس
> لو قلت مميزات هتبقي اني بقالي اصحاب قليلين



*انا هرد عليكي وليكي حريه الرد او لأ طبعا

اولا اي مكان فيه مشاكل لكن غالبا احنا اللي بنحط نفسنا في المشاكل دي
لما بنرد ع حد مثلا ونكبر الموضوع او لما نعمل للمشكله اهتمام
حرقه الدم بتحصل لما تردي علي حد مش يستاهل تردي عليه اصلا
وهو يزيد ويعيد في رده لانك في الاول عملتيله اهتمام

ثانيا المنتدي اكيد فادك كتير وانا ملاحظ انك مش بتدخلي كتير
يمكن عشان كده مش متابعه كويس المواضيع وكده 
لكن اكيد استفدتي حتي لو بنسبه بسيطه جدا
ومعرفتك بشويه ناس واصحاب واصدقاء حاجه كويسه
مش حاجه وحشه عشان تندمي عليها انك دخلتي المنتدي
شكرا ع متابعتك*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا هرد عليكي وليكي حريه الرد او لأ طبعا
> 
> اولا اي مكان فيه مشاكل لكن غالبا احنا اللي بنحط نفسنا في المشاكل دي
> لما بنرد ع حد مثلا ونكبر الموضوع او لما نعمل للمشكله اهتمام
> ...



ثانيا وده الاهم لو المنتدي فادني بحاجة هقولها مش هنكر انا الاستفادة الوحدية اني اتعرفت علي صحاب جداد وبالنسبة لمتابعه الموضيع انا بتابع في صمت من غير ما حد ياخد باله وبالنسبه لموضوع تواجدي عندي مهرجان الكرازة كان واخد قتي كله لكن بدخل طالما فاضية 
واسفة اني طولت عليك في الرد وياريت مش نحول الموضوع لنقاش ولو في اي استفسار انا هرد عليه بس بره الموضوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ثانيا وده الاهم لو المنتدي فادني بحاجة هقولها مش هنكر انا الاستفادة الوحدية اني اتعرفت علي صحاب جداد وبالنسبة لمتابعه الموضيع انا بتابع في صمت من غير ما حد ياخد باله وبالنسبه لموضوع تواجدي عندي مهرجان الكرازة كان واخد قتي كله لكن بدخل طالما فاضية
> واسفة اني طولت عليك في الرد وياريت مش نحول الموضوع لنقاش ولو في اي استفسار انا هرد عليه بس بره الموضوع




*فهمك يا ماريان كويس 
وانتي فهمتي قصدي فعلا
وعشان الموضوع مش يتحول لنقاش 
ونفتح في ملفات قديمه ملهاش لازمه
نبقي نكمله ع الخاص افضل
شكرا ع متابعتك *​


----------

